# New Arrival - Bluestone Diver



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I picked this up this morning - seems to be a nicely made watch & I like it 

It uses an ETA 2789 movement which works well & keeps good time but does have a couple of problems in that the day/date doesn't change at all (even when the hands are moved past midnight) so at the very least it'll need a service or maybe a few new parts. I'm not too bothered about it at the moment but I'd like to get it working properly & will look into this in the New Year when the expense of Christmas has passed.

It's a decent size (bezel is 36mm across) & made from stainless steel with a screw on back & screw down crown. WR is stated as 10atm, the bracelet is made from folded links & is integrated with the case. The crystal is a domed acrylic jobbie & the bezel is friction & bidirectional.

The dial is two tone silver/grey with raised indices & luminous dots. The hands are very slim & outlined in black - looks very classy I think.

No idea of age (late 60's to early/mid 70's at a complete guess) but it looks very similar to the Titus tuning fork diver & one of the Omega Seamasters - despite the similarities I'm not sure that this case is the same as the one used for those watches.

I paid Vostok Amphibia money for it so I think I've done quite well


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another pic


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Last one


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

looks classy that, and does have the look of the omega's


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice find...I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

tis very nice fella


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice one Paul ,hands look very omega :thumbsup:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's a very good looking watch. Hope the date fix is a simple one.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice mate. If you only paid amphibian money though i wouldnt worry too much


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice catch & I`m sure a good repairer could sort out the day/date problem.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great find Paul


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice one Paul :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Beautiful. Looks like the Titus and Omega Tuning Fork watch style cases.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Like that, nice hands


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That does look to be a nice catch, well done :yes:


----------

